# Wife not happy about tractor counter weight!!!!



## swagler85 (Dec 4, 2012)

So I loaded up a skid of green oak, 1/3 cord stacked tight and took the tractor over to move it. Picked it up with the 3 point forks and the front end came off the ground. So I kindly asked my wife to sit on the front end for me as I picked up the skid. Worked great but she didnt find it quite as amusing as I did.  I didn't need much weight up front just a little and she's a tiny one, it worked but she still frowned


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 4, 2012)

Sean's got a death wish, Sean's got a death wish......


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2012)

Seems like the normal thing to do...


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> So I loaded up a skid of green oak, 1/3 cord stacked tight and took the tractor over to move it. Picked it up with the 3 point forks and the front end came off the ground. So I kindly asked my wife to sit on the front end for me as I picked up the skid. Worked great but she didnt find it quite as amusing as I did.  I didn't need much weight up front just a little and she's a tiny one, it worked but she still frowned
> View attachment 83776


 
So who is sleeping on the porch swing then 

Pete


----------



## billb3 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm sure she's glad you've shared this visual tale as well.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 4, 2012)

billb3 said:


> I'm sure she's glad you've shared this visual tale as well.


Heck, she didnt like that idea too much either


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 4, 2012)

Heheh!  I have yet to meet a woman who likes being considered ballast.  I have some friends who would wear it as a badge of honor, though.


----------



## osagebow (Dec 4, 2012)

hahaha....had to convince my new girlfriend to jump over the backseat of my little mustang into the hatchback one time - second or third date
 We were stuck on an icy hill with holiday mall traffic behind us and the back wheel was spinning. It did the trick, and she's still here 20 years later.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 4, 2012)

haha best story I heard all day.


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 4, 2012)

Just DO NOT mention anything about being able to haul more wood after the holidays! ;-)


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 4, 2012)

Yep, that made my night Sean. Enjoy the doghouse buddy, cause we appreciate it. A C


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Just DO NOT mention anything about being able to haul more wood after the holidays! ;-)


Thats a great idea!
(edit) if I mention that I may not get any for a long while though


----------



## Dix (Dec 4, 2012)

Youse guys need to send the wives/So's down to the barn with me


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2012)

I understand. Took the car instead of the truck to pick up the sister-in-law at the airport one time. Wife went with me. Coming back up the road/driveway to the house the car scraped high center. I remarked that it was just because it normally didn't have that much weight in it.

Mistake. Big mistake.

All I meant was it was usually only me in it. Like that made any difference.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 4, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I understand. Took the car instead of the truck to pick up the sister-in-law at the airport one time. Wife went with me. Coming back up the road/driveway to the house the car scraped high center. I remarked that it was just because it normally didn't have that much weight in it.
> 
> Mistake. Big mistake.
> 
> All I meant was it was usually only me in it. Like that made any difference.


gota love those foot in mouth moments that you cant take back


----------



## blades (Dec 5, 2012)

Bad part is it will used against you for eternity. I remember a conversation that started out about then wife going on a diet, all I did was ask how much weight I was going to lose, spent a month sleeping in the basement. I was not the one who brought the subject up.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 5, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.....rules are rules


----------



## ScotO (Dec 5, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> So I loaded up a skid of green oak, 1/3 cord stacked tight and took the tractor over to move it. Picked it up with the 3 point forks and the front end came off the ground. So I kindly asked my wife to sit on the front end for me as I picked up the skid. Worked great but she didnt find it quite as amusing as I did.  I didn't need much weight up front just a little and she's a tiny one, it worked but she still frowned
> View attachment 83776


 Swag, we don't want to hear you moaning when you wake up with your testiculars in a coffee mug on the nightstand beside the bed.   It'll have been a self-inflicted wound........


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2012)

Whole Lotta Rosie.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beer Belly said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.....rules are rules


Pic would require getting her back on the tractor and probably result in the detailed description Scotty left us. So that may not happen.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2012)

Chicken!


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 6, 2012)

lol at this, but only cause I've been there before. I like to solve problems without other people, probably to the benefit of my marriage it seems.

was lifting an assortment of tposts and fencing and the JD 3020 had to start from a turn to miss the grain bin. I needed minimal front tire contact and it was just hovering an inch or so off the ground. The obvious solution was to lay superman style (facing backwards) on the hood and drive from there.


----------



## mellow (Dec 6, 2012)

At least you have a tractor to put her on,  some of us don't even have that 
Man that would be awesome to be able to move a pallet full of wood at a time,  I am stuck with the ol wheel barrow at a time method.
While you are sleeping on the couch just think of that.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 6, 2012)

This is Sean's loving wife! The one who puts up with his uncontrollable obsession with cutting wood and chainsaws. I would just like to say that I too have been enjoying everyone's comments about sleeping on the couch and being put in the dog house. If this was the first time this has happened I probably would have considered those options! Besides helping him move a massive pallet of split wet oak I have also helped LIFT an old chicken cook by being on the other end of a 4x4 while 9 months pregnant! Yeah he got a kick out of that one too! So just to set the record straight, I am only 5'5" and weigh 140lbs and I wasn't that much help to him anyways. He just likes to make fun some times! I still love him and no I didn't make him sleep outside or on the couch because we can still have fun together!


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2012)

To Sean's loving wife...

You know if you are under 5'6" it is legal to just "smack him".


----------



## ScotO (Dec 6, 2012)

Jags said:


> To Sean's loving wife...
> 
> You know if you are under 5'6" it is legal to just "smack him".


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jags said:


> To Sean's loving wife...
> 
> You know if you are under 5'6" it is legal to just "smack him".


So if I get a black eye I'm comin for ya Jags


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 6, 2012)

Jags said:


> To Sean's loving wife...
> 
> You know if you are under 5'6" it is legal to just "smack him".


 
I don't know about your theory Jags.  My wife is north of 5'-6" and I get "smacked" all the time!


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 6, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> I don't know about your theory Jags. My wife is north of 5'-6" and I get "smacked" all the time!


 
You guys worry too much, it ain't serious till she's got the marble rolling pin or the cast iron fry pan in her hand. Then it's time to rethink any previous comments you've made in the past 10-15 years while running like a scared schoolgirl. A C


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 7, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> lol at this, but only cause I've been there before. I like to solve problems without other people, probably to the benefit of my marriage it seems.
> 
> was lifting an assortment of tposts and fencing and the JD 3020 had to start from a turn to miss the grain bin. I needed minimal front tire contact and it was just hovering an inch or so off the ground. The obvious solution was to lay superman style (facing backwards) on the hood and drive from there.


 
Individual brakes, operable from the seat.


----------



## luv2byte (Dec 7, 2012)

My hubby just waits for "the look".  And standing on the tractor isn't so bad - the car rubbing bottom would have deserved a beat down tho  .  When we do get snow & have to run to the barn for more wood...it's me that pushes hubby on the tractor when he gets stuck.  (Mostly because I don't get stuck when I drive).


----------



## Jags (Dec 7, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> So if I get a black eye I'm comin for ya Jags


 
Okay - but I am well over 5'6" and 140 pounds.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 7, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Individual brakes, operable from the seat.


lol. no comment.


----------



## tbuff (Dec 7, 2012)

When I read the title, I was kind of wondering why your wife would not be happy about a tractor counterweight.... Then I read the post and realized SHE WAS THE COUNTERWEIGHT! That's awesome!


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 7, 2012)

If you had my MIL handy, you could have easily picked up another 1/3 cord with that load...


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 7, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> If you had my MIL handy, you could have easily picked up another 1/3 cord with that load...


OMG I'm rolling on the floor


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 7, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> OMG I'm rolling on the floor


 
Yeah, kinda feel bad about that one.  She is a good sport.  1/4 cord I meant.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 13, 2012)

Rigged up a weight on the tractor. Somehow didn't make the wife feel any better.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 14, 2012)

considering that probably weighs over 200lbs., I can understand


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 14, 2012)

Sure, now you've gone and "shown" her what you think she weighs.  Enjoy the doghouse!  ;-)


...this will not end well!  

Cheers!


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 14, 2012)

could be worse.....could of strapped one of these on the front with her name on it....


----------

